# Serious problems with a Dell Inspiron 2200



## Lapis Lazuli (Jan 3, 2008)

I've already posted this at the Dell Community Forum yesterday, but I'm renting a computer to get online, to find help with a solution, so I don't have a lot of time to fix this problem. I apologize if this is considered cross-posting (or something to that extent). I just need help and advice quickly!

I also apologize in advance for my lack of basic information. The laptop that I need help with currently will not go past the Dell splash screen, so I'm unable to get some of the computer specifications directly from the computer itself. Here's what I'm able to provide:

Dell Inspiron 2200
Windows XP Home Edition
1280 MB of memory

(following is from Owner's Manual)
Video type Intel 910 GML integrated graphics
Video controller Intel GMA900 (Graphics Media Accelerator)
Video memory 32 MB with 256 MB of system memory
64 MB if system memory is larger than 256 MB
LCD interface LVDS (Low-Voltage Differential Signaling)

(following is copied from Dell System Information page)
P7894 PROCESSOR..., 80536, CELERON M DOTHAN..., 360, 1.4G
D8972 LIQUID CRYSTAL DISPLAY..., 14.1 XGA
T5369 HARD DRIVE..., 30G, 9.5MM, 4.2K, HITACHI


Windows will not load (can't get past the Dell splash screen). I can't get into Safe Mode. "Last Good Configuration" doesn't work. I've tried using a Windows XP Home Edition Reinstallation CD that I borrowed from a neighbor to repair, but it gets to a certain point and stalls (At which point does it stall? When it says: "Windows Setup. Setup is starting Windows"). I have some of the error messages and codes that I've seen written down and will add those down below. This problem has been going on for over a month now, so I have forgotten some of the details (I'm on medication for peripheral neuropathy and it affects my memory some).

I wrote this all down using a bit of shorthand, so I hope it's correct.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.Video Mode 105h (1024x768x256)
Address A0804h, expected to read 0h, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.
Video mode: 111h (640x480x65536)
Address A00ACh, expected to read Oh, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.
Video mode: 112h (640x480x17616076)
Address A529Ch, expected to read 0h, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.
Video mode: 114h (800x600x65536)
Address A0684h, expected to read 0h, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.
Video mode: 115h (800x600x17616076)
Address A0684h, expected to read 0h, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.
Video mode: 117h (1024x768x65536)
Address A0484h, expected to read Oh, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code 5300:0119
Msg: Detected a failure while writing and reading video memory.
Video mode: 118h (1024X768x17616076)
Address A07FCh, expected to read 0h, but read FF00h instead.

Error Code: 5300:0921
Msg: The User's response indicated a failure.
(Note: the color patterns weren't free from defect)


Also...

Memory write/read failure at 4F7E00C4, read 7E910091 expecting 7E917E91
Memory Address line failure at 4F7E0000, read 7E917E91 expecting 81818181
Memory write/read failure at 1008018C, read 08E700E7 expecting 08E708E7
Decreasing available memory
Strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility

Also...

A Blue Screen of Death that said something to the extent of the BIOS not being fully ACPI compliant.

Also...

When trying to boot into safe mode, it periodically freezes at Mup.sys or goes back to the Dell splash screen or says that files are missing or corrupted.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated! ray: :heartlove

Thanks,
Lapis Lazuli


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
It appears you are having a memory module problem (from what I see posted). Try reseating the memory module, it may have dislodged. Follow this link it may help you
besure to follow the instructions:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins2200/en/SM/upgrades.htm#1084976

Reboot when done. If problem persist run memtest under my signature. This will test the memory to see if it is defective.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jan 3, 2008)

I took the added RAM completely out and booted the computer. It has gone into safe mode. I have Memtest86+ version 1.70 on UBCD. I'll put the RAM back in and run Memtest86+ from UBCD and post the results.

Thank you, BCCOMP!
Lapis Lazuli


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know how it goes.
You may experience a real lag due to the added ram being removed. How much ram does this have with out the added module?. If you added Ram recently, is it compatiple with the old ram? Also, I would run the test on each module separately. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did the machine beep any when you turned it on after installing the new RAM? I'm with BCCOMP, the memory may not be compatible.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jan 3, 2008)

The laptop has a built-in, non-removable 256MB of RAM. The added RAM module is 1024MB, for a total maximum memory of 1280MB. The added RAM module was installed over 4 months ago, with no problems until a bit over a month ago. I double-checked (and triple-checked) to make sure that the RAM was compatible with this laptop before we bought it. After installing the new RAM, the laptop ran fine and very quick!

When I put the added RAM module back in and booted, it initially didn't want to boot. After about 5 tries of booting and holding down F12, I was finally able to get to the screen asking what I wanted to boot from. I choose to boot from CD. But, the screen has double images. Everything is showing up twice, once in normal position, second repeated about 1/4th down the screen. I'm running Memtest86+ right now though with the messed up display.

I don't know if the test results will be very usable, as I don't know how the Memtest86+ screen is supposed to display normally.

It's currently says "pass 71%" at the top, for what that's worth.

Thanks again!!
Lapis Lazuli


----------

